# OT: Winter backpacking trips?



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Russell Marcus said:


> Hey all, I was wondering if you could guide me to winter backpacking sites or give reccomendations of where to go. I am thinking maybe Yosemite, Canyonlands, or the Grand Canyon. I am looking for foot travel with no skis involved. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Russell


It depends what month you want. If you're talking about January or February the Grand Canyon and Yosemite are pretty cold, as is most of the high desert in Utah. You could hike there, but you could wind up in the snow. I'd look at Big Bend National Park in Texas, or other southern areas with low elevation. We backpack down here in the Southeast in winter - you can usually miss the snow and just have to deal with some cold.

Leland


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I went to the GC over turkey day last year. The weather was great...it was not too cold. Too many people thought but if that is what you ike


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yosemite in January is awesome. But like Leland stated in can and well get cold so if thats not yor thing Big Bend is a great option or something in New Mexico...sounds like you need to figure out your tolerance for these winter months and go from there....


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Big Bend can be very nice in the winter... unless there's a "blue norther" blowing in.

The Chisos Mountains are very pretty, but the backpacking is limited. I've just done dayhikes there.


----------



## swvagaper (Mar 1, 2008)

*Southern Utah*

I would recommend the Capitol Reef National Park area. Lived down there one winter working in the BLM area just east of the park, living in the field 1 wk at a time. Days mild, nights cold but doable. The area is very remote and there is a good chance that you don't see any others your entire trip. If you choose any part of the Utah desert area you should read some Abby prior to your trip.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

The Owl and Fish Canyon Loop in the Cedar Mesa area of Utard is very cool. You shouldnt be disappointed. Lots of other goods nearby, and i think it's got like the highest concentration of ol indian ruins and stuff. And like Leland said it's High desert and will get cold.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Winter in the desert is amazing... 
We're going into The Maze in Canyonlands for turkey day this year. Last year we were on Cat for Thanksgiving and definitely got snowed on. 

I've done mid-winter backpacks in the desert before, and it's great wherever you go, you just need to be ok with getting snowed on. The biggest threat, is that snow will be covering your access in and out of canyons, and that you might have to delay your exit, or find another way out. I was in Fish Canyon on Cedar Mesa on New Year's day a few years ago, and we were climbing out the south side of the canyon, and it was covered in snow. it was interesting to say the least, but we made it slowly and carefully. We were carrying juniper boughs to sweep away snow in front of us on sloping slickrock. But down in the bottom of the canyon it was dry and pleasant.


----------



## Russell Marcus (Apr 7, 2007)

Let me rephrase. I do not mind the cold. I just do not have the gear for skiing or snowshoes. I am fine backpacking in snow as long as I can hike in it. So again would Yosemite work for this? 

thanks


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Yosemite valley could be fine... but the backpacking is in the high country ABOVE the valley. In a word, NO. You would need snowshoes or skis... unless it's a hideous drought winter.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not pick up some inexpensive bear paws or get creative with some parachute cord and make your own? Post holing it through the back country is no fun. At least get some gaiters.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I second southern utah. I grew up there and there is an abundance of desert backpacking. Zion is amazing in the winter as well as Capitol Reef, and for atypical desert you can head out south of st george outside of the virgin river gorge. 
The Grand may have snow up top, especially on the North Rim, but I don't know how deep it gets and how long it stays. Otherwise the Grand might be nice.


----------



## lifezgood (Apr 18, 2008)

Grand Canyon is wonderful in the winter. In fact, it's one of the best times to backpack there. The North Rim is closed by around mid-November to any road access (it's a thousand vertical feet higher than the South Rim) and requires long ski or snowshoe approaches. The South Rim has access year round and has incredible trails to be backpacked. I've done the Tanner Trail at New Year's and loved it. Crampons are great to handle the snow and ice at the top, but even inexpensive Yaktrax work well. Down at the river it was balmy and warm enough for shorts during the day. The Grand Canyon backcountry office is staffed by an excellent group of rangers who can help narrow down a trail that is a good fit for your level and what you'd like to do - 928-638-7875 between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. Monday through Friday. Expect to make several tries before getting through to them.


----------

